# A lovely Sunny Walk...



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well , this has been the first taste of spring/summer we've had in our neck of the woods for a long time... Myself and Molly had a lovely walk this morning and she came home with not a hint of mud...bliss 

I couldn't resist an ice cream at the end and ate the first part before giving Molly the rest although she wasn't keen on the cone part of course


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw lovely pics, what a lovely area to walk on a gorgeous sunny day  hope you both enjoyed the ice-cream looks like Molly did! Shes so beautiful xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great pics. Doesn't it make a difference when the sun is shining


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Are you able to view the video??I just tried on my phone but never worked... Not that it was too exciting!!!! 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Too cute! Ya I could see the video just takes a while to load


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

beautiful pictures. 
Molly is gorgeous


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a beautiful place to walk - just looking at the photos makes me feel happy.... and no mud, yay!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You both look to have had a fabulous walk, Molly looks great as always..... Another beautiful part of the country x


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lovely countryside and a joy to see Molly so playful (and bringing the ball back!) in the video.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

That ice cream looks yummy, I hope you had one too!! Lucky Molly! Great to see her enjoying the sunshine. Hope you both had a lovely walk xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's a whole new experience walking in the sunshine. No wellies. No mud. Pure joy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love Molly so much!!! She is beautiful ESP in the sun!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww Molly such a happy girl! She is like a white Jasper!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yay, finally some sunshine for you. Doesn't it make everything seem great. 
Lovely pictures. The background seeing the typical Scottish buildings is great to see. I've only been to Edinburgh, but love it, its my favourite city.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes Julie...Edinburgh is definitely the prettiest of the cities...beautiful 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful day! Beautiful Molly!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I just got to watch the video. Is it possible for her to be any more perfect!!! I love the little hop she does.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I love the video she is so happy and bouncy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes she's hilarious with her leaping...it always makes me laugh. 
I've meant to catch it on video for a while although this isn't her at her best!! 

It's nearly always when her lead comes off and she's waiting for the ball to be thrown or sometimes when we meet up with my friend and her dog Molly goes leaping over to them 

It must be a poo thing... I'm sure I've seen others do it. 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper leaps when he chases his ball! Think it must be  sign of a happy dog I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Lovely pictures! What a beautiful day, and Molly looks so cute


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I just love that first 'action shot!' so wonderful! 
Molly is as adorable as ever, and lucky thing gets an icecream, I have yet to give Binky one of those, mean mummy that I am 
Looking forward to meeting you both next month!!


----------

